# Security checks in airports



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

And another one from the BBC...

I agree that the security checks as they stand are a waste of time. I'm sure if someone wants to blow up a plane, they can security check or not.

BBC News - BA chairman attacks US airport security checks


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And another one from the BBC...
> 
> I agree that the security checks as they stand are a waste of time. I'm sure if someone wants to blow up a plane, they can security check or not.
> 
> BBC News - BA chairman attacks US airport security checks


You're quite right & if the Us internal security arrangements are not the same as the international one's , then the whole lots a waste of time.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And another one from the BBC...
> 
> I agree that the security checks as they stand are a waste of time. I'm sure if someone wants to blow up a plane, they can security check or not.
> 
> BBC News - BA chairman attacks US airport security checks



I suppose tbh I feel a little happier that people are making the effort, even if it might be pointless. I dont mind an extra few minutes, or taking my shoes off.

What I do mind is the overbearing aggressive attitude displayed by some of the security staff. On a recent return from the UK the security man at the xray machine (Birmingham Airport) was quite rude to everyone, and a lot of the passengers were muttering about him. However of course no one will say anything because the chances are you will be thrown off the plane for being troublesome!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> I suppose tbh I feel a little happier that people are making the effort, even if it might be pointless. I dont mind an extra few minutes, or taking my shoes off.
> 
> What I do mind is the overbearing aggressive attitude displayed by some of the security staff. On a recent return from the UK the security man at the xray machine (Birmingham Airport) was quite rude to everyone, and a lot of the passengers were muttering about him. However of course no one will say anything because the chances are you will be thrown off the plane for being troublesome!


Exactly the same at Stansted. Fortunately I'm never in a rush these days & always make a point of pulling them up if they are rude or , the usual one , no 'please'. I used to put up with it when I was working, except when it was really bad, now I don't.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Airport security*

Unfortunately the BAA policy seems to be to employ people who would prefer to be in a job that offers them World domination. 'Little Hitlers' is the phrase that has been often used. Fortunately they have no control over whether or not you get the aircraft. Be as rude to them as you like - the worst they can do is check all your baggage!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Calas felices said:


> Unfortunately the BAA policy seems to be to employ people who would prefer to be in a job that offers them World domination. 'Little Hitlers' is the phrase that has been often used. Fortunately they have no control over whether or not you get the aircraft. Be as rude to them as you like - the worst they can do is check all your baggage!


Maybe it's the fact that people have been rude to them for so long it's made them behave the way they do?

Be nice to them - good manners and pleasantness are infectious!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Maybe it's the fact that people have been rude to them for so long it's made them behave the way they do?
> 
> Be nice to them - good manners and pleasantness are infectious!


No ... this guy was being overly officious and ordering people to do things in an aggressive manner. If someone walked past and he wanted them to take off something more it was "Oi, back here" or "HELLO" in a srky voice, not "excuse me". Good job he didnt try that on me otherwise I _might_ have missed the flight


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> No ... this guy was being overly officious and ordering people to do things in an aggressive manner. If someone walked past and he wanted them to take off something more it was "Oi, back here" or "HELLO" in a srky voice, not "excuse me". Good job he didnt try that on me otherwise I _might_ have missed the flight


You always tend to get people like that in any "position of power". The staff doing the security checks for the London Eye were like that when I went... I thought "hold on, I am a _paying _customer here!"

I always find the security staff at Alicante very friendly, but somewhat baffling. Earlier in the year they insisted on scanning my laptop, paying particular attention to the Xray thing but failed to spot that I had left a bottle of water in my bag - it was only when I was back in the UK that I spotted it... god bless them!


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Security at Alicante*

I agree - very nice, aimable but whether they are consistently secure is anyone's guess. I brought home a grill pan which took up three quarters of the case and it showed up beautifully along with some tools that I had also purchased. We both looked at it on the screen and then he waved me through - missed the after shave, perfume and bottle of water that I had put in my coat pockets.!!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Calas felices said:


> I agree - very nice, aimable but whether they are consistently secure is anyone's guess. I brought home a grill pan which took up three quarters of the case and it showed up beautifully along with some tools that I had also purchased. We both looked at it on the screen and then he waved me through - missed the after shave, perfume and bottle of water that I had put in my coat pockets.!!!


But they smile and are polite 
Moral of the story - fly from ALC and you may explode mid air, but the airport experience was wonderful so at least you die happy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> But they smile and are polite
> Moral of the story - fly from ALC and you may explode mid air, but the airport experience was wonderful so at least you die happy


LOL! We fly from Gibraltar, where some of the passengers are a lot more unpleasant than the staff. I guess it's so small and there are so few flights, the staff are pleased to get someone to talk to!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I suppose tbh I feel a little happier that people are making the effort, even if it might be pointless. I dont mind an extra few minutes, or taking my shoes off.


I wouldn't mind if I thought it was worth it - that this procedure would actually stop my plane from being blown up, or hijacked or what ever, but I don't think it makes any difference. It does stop people smuggling lizards, though as the good old Mail informs us!!
Norway smuggler taped 14 snakes and 10 lizards to his body | Mail Online


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

My brother's company devised a scanner which can detect explosive materials in plastic bottles. It has been submitted to the Home Office but they don't seem interested in paying for it. So we have to keep buying bottled water_ after_ we've gone through the check, where it costs three times as much. Maybe there's more to it than security ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My husband is a frequent flyer and he always comments on how "jobsworth, "thorough" and unfriendly the security people are at Gatwick, but in Málaga, they dont seem to care and barely bother with any real security checks - unless someone actually looks "shifty" or "dodgy", then they drag em off somewhere!?

In fact sometimes he's enraged cos it'll be the SAME security people at Gatwick who see him every week and "know" him, yet they still insist on checking his lap top, questioning why he has packs of cheese in his bag????????????

Jo xxx


----------

